

Letting go of the Fairytale and Taking Personal Responsibility - Derrek
http://www.businessbackpacker.com/letting-go-of-the-fairytale-and-taking-personal-responsibility/

======
rauljara
The author looked for relationships to primarily get her: 1) Money 2) Someone
who was perfect in the 'Disney' sense of never causing you any trouble.

She then concludes that relationships are a distraction from life's real goal
of making money.

Given those two goals, I can't fault her for deciding that relationships are
worthless, because they are only very, very rarely a good way to get your
hands on money, and people of Disney level flawlessness just don't exist.

But those are really shitty, really selfish reasons to get into a
relationship. If you are exclusively interested in only your own needs, of
course your relationships will fail. There's no relating going on. It's only
about you, and maybe money.

If you are, on the other hand, interested in being with and getting to know
another human being, it is possible to have very fulfilling relationships. I
would much rather my life be about that, than about pursuing a 15k per year
raise.

~~~
gizmo
I don't think blogposts like these need all kinds of disclaimers. Of course
relationships are about the actual relationship. It doesn't need to be stated
explicitely.

What I got from the blogpost is that people shouldn't wait for somebody to
bail them out financially. That's sound (but not very insightful) advice.

To reduce that to "being exclusively interested in money" is rubbish.

~~~
derefr
Hacker News readers seem to apply the Principle of Charity to insightfulness
when reading: we would rather think that someone is making an interesting-but-
wrong point than a boring-yet-right one.

------
Derrek
She makes a lot of good points that relate to anyone on the forum who's wants
to start a business/startup. "The real deal is that we need to take ownership
of ourselves, and take it up a notch when it comes to personal
responsibility."

------
roc
I honestly got distracted by the format and gave up before I got too far into
the content.

The article is a veritable cornucopia of formatting. Just, wow.

